
Why Businesses Can’t Stand Free Markets: Veronique de Rugy - macco
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-12-23/why-businesses-can-t-stand-free-markets-veronique-de-rugy.html
======
macco
The article is right. In a perfect market the producer surplus is zero. Prices
will equal production costs.

